# TWO WEEK WAIT??



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi, Does this group have a Two week wait chat thread I thought it use too but i dont know where to look??

I have pcos and im on metformin but both of those threads are very active and i would really like a place to natter each day to others going through the same sort of things...

Thanks xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

Is this what you are looking for?

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

L x


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you!!  x


----------



## MamaBear2014 (Oct 16, 2013)

No other ladies TTC naturally on the TWW thread so i wondered if anyone was on here looking for a buddy?? Im on Metformin but otherwise thats it... its cd27 today.


----------



## Totoro (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi!

I'd definitely like to see a natural 2ww thread! I'm currently on 8DPO - umpteenth time trying naturally  

I hope your 2WW ended well MamaBear2014!
x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I will feed this back for you girls see if they might consider starting one 

L x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies, ask, and it shall be done....or at least looked into   

On the whole, here on Fertility Friends we do encourage 'duplicate' similar themed threads - but I understand that the 2ww can be different when you're cycling naturally rather than going through treatment - so please feel free to chat over here: 
www.ferfilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325316.0

Hope this helps

Sheila


----------

